# pearl izumi quest or something else?



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

looking for some lycra shorts, the izumi quests are $35. anything else I should look at that might be better for similar price? thanks.


----------



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

I ordered mine off Amazon and should have them Wednesday. I'll let you know what they're like.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Voler, great quality, pricing and customer service!
Voler: USA Made Cycling Apparel - Jerseys, Shorts, Bibs, & Accessories


----------



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

Got my Quest shorts in. Here's how it breaks down.

The Quest is their "select" level of short. There are 2 levels above that, Elite and then Pro.

They all have the same componants but each level has improved fabrics that transfer moisture, heat, and repel exterior elements a little better.

This is off their labels attached to the short. I can't testify whether Elite is that much better than select to justify doubling the price, and then triple for Pro.

Only wearing will tell.

Exterior view









Inside chamois









Inside bottom has sticky dots that grip your leg.


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just tried the Quest yesterday on a ~27 mile road ride and they were amazing. Absolutely great purchase for $35! Get em and dont look back...


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

thinking about getting the louis garneau pro max shorts, nashbar sells them for $30. in the picture of the shorts it looks like they come up high in the waist, like up your back?


----------



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

All the bike shorts I've ever worn did. No one likes bikers butt.

Sent via mental telepathy.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

You guys really need to consider bib-style lycra shorts rather than the regular-style. About 100 times more comfortable and does a better job keeping the chamois padding where it does the most good..


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

I got the pearl quest shorts in. they seem to come up too high, up to my belly button. and the chamois doesn't fit me well, it feels baggy and stiff. guess they are going back to amazon. free return shipping, why I always order from them.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

which shorts do you guys recommend that has a more flexible/thinner pad than the PI quests?


----------



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

I rode with the quest shorts a few times and liked them but the pad feels bulky and the front of the pad under the crotch is thin. I just got some Canondale shorts that come with the chamois shorts liner that can be worn separately. The Canondale padding is luxurious compared to the izumis. Its more supple, thicker all around, and conforms to your shape more. I'm getting more of them soon.

Sent via mental telepathy.


----------

